# Webserver Zugriff per Java



## Funjoker (17. Sep 2008)

Hallo   ,

Ich schreibe gerade an einem Java Programm, welches Datein erstellt und diese Speichert.
Ich würde diese gerne auf einen Webserver laden.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie es geht *Datein per Java auf einen Webserver* zu laden ?
Danke im voraus und freue mich auf Antworten  

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

David


----------



## Niki (17. Sep 2008)

Was unterstützt denn der Server? FTP? normales HTTP? SOAP?


----------



## Funjoker (17. Sep 2008)

Hallo,
Ich meine zum Beispiel einen FTP server von Funpic/Ohost oder so oder einen selbst gemachten

MFG 
David


----------



## Niki (17. Sep 2008)

Für FTP gibts zum beispiel von commons-net den FTPClient: commons-net und FTPClient


----------

